# Flower Festival Event



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 17, 2018)

What do you think of it?  I mean, I love the items.  But seriously?!  Now I have to fish like a madman and still find time to crossbreed flowers in hopes they?ll produce the color I need.  Couldn?t Nintendo wait until the fishing tourney was over, at least? :/


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

I was going to post about it but wasnt sure. I LOVE the glasses in the item set! Is the event only for google play users?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2018)

the items are cute (i love the pinwheel and the hat) but i really can't be bothered in the slightest, i'm glad i'm off this weekend so i can actually get them done, i'm not sure i'd have the motivation if i was working


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 17, 2018)

MayorLucie said:


> I was going to post about it but wasnt sure. I LOVE the glasses in the item set! Is the event only for google play users?



No, I’m on an iPhone and I got the event.


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, I’m on an iPhone and I got the event.



Okay great  If you need any flowers watered, I can help you out!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2018)

This is ridiculous. The fishing tourney is stressful enough by itself. Let us rest ;.;


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 17, 2018)

i suck at completing events as it is, due to not playing all the time. But I figure if i can get the google hat, im happy lol. the other items are cool too but who knows if i will get them.


----------



## Gir (Aug 17, 2018)

I think it's okay. Just kind of annoying that they have exclusive ios/google play items for an event like this, I'd much rather have the rainbow pinwheel instead of the red-yellow one :/


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 17, 2018)

Tbh, I LOVE this event. I just like breeding flowers in general and the breed rates are actually pretty good. I truly do hope there's more like this in the future


----------



## ESkill (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm so happy with this event. The items are cute and I miss events like this one. I'm just mad that it started while the tourney is still on.


----------



## Roald_fan (Aug 17, 2018)

I can't seem to get anything other than the red zinnias when I cross-pollinate.


----------



## Flare (Aug 17, 2018)

Ugh looks like I'm gonna have to use my dad's phone for this event. The Rainbow items look wayyy more better than basic red/yellow.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Aug 17, 2018)

MayorLucie said:


> I was going to post about it but wasnt sure. I LOVE the glasses in the item set! Is the event only for google play users?



The event is for android and IOS but your items will look a bit different depending on the version you have. 


*top:android,  bottom: IOS*
I get why the items have different colors for android and IOS users, but I still prefer the android/windows version.
Does anyone know if there were other items that looked different depending on the version of the app you used?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Aug 17, 2018)

Has anybody figured out the cross-pollination? Here's what I've found.

red x red = red or yellow (it seems to be the best way to get yellow)
yellow x yellow = yellow or green
red x yellow = red or yellow (at least, that's all I've got - haven't done a ton of them)

No idea how to get blue. Maybe yellow x green? Or red x green? Just guessing here.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 17, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> Has anybody figured out the cross-pollination? Here's what I've found.
> 
> red x red = red or yellow (it seems to be the best way to get yellow)
> yellow x yellow = yellow or green
> ...



Green x green = blue or green
They made it super simple for us here.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Aug 17, 2018)

Soti said:


> Green x green = blue or green
> They made it super simple for us here.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Vonny (Aug 17, 2018)

Soti said:


> Green x green = blue or green
> They made it super simple for us here.



I got a couple blues from red x red


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 18, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> Awesome! Thanks!



Of course! 



Vonny said:


> I got a couple blues from red x red



Oh snap! Were the parent reds the product of cross-breeding with other colours, or were they both starting reds? I haven't really been playing around with the combinations since I figured out a pattern.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 18, 2018)

Soti said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! Were the parent reds the product of cross-breeding with other colours, or were they both starting reds? I haven't really been playing around with the combinations since I figured out a pattern.


After only getting yellows from red + red and then three blues in one batch I guess I did something right. but I have no idea if they were special reds or not since the seeds all got mixed.  The only thing I can think of is I used fertilizer for that batch....

I also used fertilizer for my last batch, mixing a bunch of greens with one blue and got only green seeds out of it so there’s that too lol


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2018)

Tbh all i really want from this are the sunglasses and I’ll probably get them today. It’s a fun new event format though! It’s nice and non-stressful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Tbh all i really want from this are the sunglasses and I’ll probably get them today. It’s a fun new event format though! It’s nice and non-stressful



Agreed.  It’s very relaxing, especially compared to this fishing tourney that I still haven’t gotten the ****ing elephant from.  I like the hat and the glasses the most.


----------



## Roald_fan (Aug 18, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> Has anybody figured out the cross-pollination? Here's what I've found.
> 
> red x red = red or yellow (it seems to be the best way to get yellow)
> yellow x yellow = yellow or green
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2018)

I like this event a lot, mostly only doing it for the glasses. But I cannot for the life of me get blue seeds. 

Also, the way to get blue is green x green, I think! Never mind lol it was already posted.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 18, 2018)

so hard to get the blue flower


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2018)

I got the sunglasses! I don't really care about the other things but I'll try to get one of each anyways.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Aug 18, 2018)

Does anyone know where the item list is for this event? I tried checking the Catalog but I didn't see it under Special or Furniture/Clothing.


----------



## biker (Aug 18, 2018)

The only blue I got so far was with GREEN x RED
don't ask me, but it worked.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm enjoying the flower event so far. I did manage to get a blue from a red/red cross pollination, but I think either the red I have in my garden is a rare OR the red I used on it was, but I did manage to get at least one more blue from my red during another batch. Using reds on the blue in my garden will give out quite a lot of green. Feel free to pop by and cross pollinate. Let me know what your results are if you do!


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 19, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> Does anyone know where the item list is for this event? I tried checking the Catalog but I didn't see it under Special or Furniture/Clothing.



It'll be under the Flower Trade option when you talk to Lloid.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 19, 2018)

This event is annoying. I have so much trouble getting any green or blue flowers. And forget flower trading. I wasted them all trying to make blue and green flowers.

Also why would the items look different on different kinds of phones? That seems like a dumb idea to me. It's not like items can be traded.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Aug 20, 2018)

Soti said:


> It'll be under the Flower Trade option when you talk to Lloid.



But that doesn't tell me what items I have left to collect so I don't end up trading for duplicates and wasting flowers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone is having trouble getting the right seeds, I have found that cross pollinating same colors yields the next color up. So red + red = red OR yellow, yellow + yellow = yellow OR green. I haven't started trying for blue yet but so far I've found cross pollinating for this event to be easy.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

and here I thought I was going to get several days to relax and just grow flowers...silly me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

Bcat said:


> and here I thought I was going to get several days to relax and just grow flowers...silly me.



Lmao.  

Nintendo: “Here’s a fishing tourney in which you’ll have to spend every waking moment fishing just to get an elephant statue.”

Players: “Ugh...here we go...”

Nintendo: “And a flower event!  And a gyroidite event!”

Players: “Wait, wha—“

Nintendo: “What’s that you say?  You have lives to live and can’t play Pocket Camp all day?!  What nonsense.”  

Players:  “But...”

Nintendo:  “Have fun!  Make sure to spend all your rent, tax, and food money on leaf tickets!”


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 20, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> But that doesn't tell me what items I have left to collect so I don't end up trading for duplicates and wasting flowers.



Oh! I misunderstood! My mistake.

You can always check out the button Event Info while in your gardening area. It holds all the information about the event, including the item list. It also does not state there being a second half of the event, so all the items on there are what is going to be available. You can also access this list by clicking the notice banner on the top left corner of your screen while at your campsite. It doesn't record what you have and haven't already gotten on there, so you just have to keep track yourself.

Hope that this helps!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 20, 2018)

it's hard to get the blue flower but i decided i'll save as much green as i can...i wanted the hat...it's cute to put on all the villagers lol


----------



## Ashariel (Aug 20, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> But that doesn't tell me what items I have left to collect so I don't end up trading for duplicates and wasting flowers.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If anyone is having trouble getting the right seeds, I have found that cross pollinating same colors yields the next color up. So red + red = red OR yellow, yellow + yellow = yellow OR green. I haven't started trying for blue yet but so far I've found cross pollinating for this event to be easy.



This is true for all of them even green green=blue but they have to be pure or you have a good chance of getting something else so be careful..


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have about 80 green seeds waiting in the wings though they came from a variety of flowers. I really hope this doesn't affect the amount of blue seeds I get. My plan is to get about 100 and grow all of them. Trade for at least one of every green item, then I want to focus on the blue because those sunglasses are super cute. I'd love to get enough sunglasses for everyone staying in my camp, but I also think that may be excessive lol. I'm already wishing the flower festival was a bit longer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 21, 2018)

I had a heck of a time getting blue zinnia seeds, but I finally got at least one of everything from this event.  It’s kind of a relief to not have to crossbreed anymore.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2018)

finally got 1 of everything. Now I'm just growing red and yellow flowers for fertilizer.


----------



## joelmm (Aug 22, 2018)

May be can help:
Blue Zinnias = Cross Red Zinnias (x) Blue Zinnias, plant the resulting Red Zinnia Seeds, then cross Red Zinnias (x) Blue Zinnias


----------



## gracefullygauche (Aug 22, 2018)

The items are pretty meh to me, but I like the design of the flowers and I'm especially relieved that we don't have to deal with 1/1000 bug-catching odds to get the prizes.


----------



## senjir (Aug 24, 2018)

This event needs to be in the catalog!
Otherwise, players can't track what they need next.  This is poor programming. Shame on you Nintendo.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 24, 2018)

I have only been able to make the sunglasses so far. I just need a few more greens for the bike, but they don't like to come. I don't like to get rid of all my hybrids for gardening events so I am only using part of my garden, but it still seems like it is taking forever. The other gardening events are easier to get prizes from.


----------



## nanpan (Aug 25, 2018)

*honestly it's a little more tedious than the other kind where you have to spawn bugs on flowers BUT, I'm not complaining because they're definitely giving us a LOT of time on it. (honestly it feels like this event has been going on forever)

By the second day I already had blue flowers uwu I'm done for the majority of this event just growing the reds to get the essences.

I got 2 rainbow canopies, 2 rainbow bikes, the hat, and sunglasses. I know you're able to get more but I don't think I'll really need any more than that.

FOR ANYONE WHO IS UNAWARE

red x red = yellow
yellow x yellow = green
green x green = blue​*


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 29, 2018)

I had one last crop coming in toward the end of the event last night. I would have had enough to get a few more dupes, but I totally zonked out, and I missed my opportunity. That said, I got one of every item I could and a few dupes of the items I really liked. I would be happy to have another flower growing event like this. My only complaint is that the event items don't appear in the catalog anywhere.


----------

